# PS3 dongle being raided all over?



## UnitGGChamp (Sep 21, 2010)

hey guys did anyone notice shoptemp stop selling the dongles..I can't find it on their site..nor a few other sites that were carrying them..Is a raid going on? Because I ordered from another site and they just refunded me with no explanation just the dongle missing from the site..Anyone notice this?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 21, 2010)

Wrong section. 

And the topic title made me giggle like a schoolgirl


----------



## UnitGGChamp (Sep 21, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> Wrong section.
> 
> And the topic title made me giggle like a schoolgirl




LMAO ok thanks,can a mod move it for me or let me know what happened?


----------



## worlok375 (Sep 21, 2010)

Shi shi shi. MOVE THE TOPIC! (lol)


----------



## raulpica (Sep 21, 2010)

I'd have already moved it, but the ShopTemp section is currently locked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well, there's this notice in the ShopTemp section:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *This forum has been temporary locked, please do not create threads about ShopTemp*. Flashcarts and other products have been disabled, don't ask when they will be back because we don't know.
> This forum will be reopened in the next couple of days.



I guess I'll lock this, for now. Please be patient all of you, thanks!


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 21, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> http://www.ps3break.com/Truth.asp
> ^ it's been confirmed that Shoptemp sells REAL PS3BREAKs as stated on the official website linked above.
> Our reviewer OSW will be posting the official gbatemp review and he says he definitely the one from the real picture above.
> 
> HOWEVER it's true and very much likely that the PS3BREAK team changed the chip making it difficult (or impossible?) to upgrade. Hence Shoptemp have decided to stop selling the PS3break. They're trying to find a solution to the problems. Angry/unhappy customers can get a full refund from the support if they want.


----------

